# ford 6.0 question



## jimslawnsnow (Jan 3, 2013)

I have a 6.0. Sometimes it seems like it runs on 7 cylinders, and I'll hit a bump or was slamming it around pulling another truck that the tranny went out of it will run fine. When it runs food and hit the brakes a tad hard it starts to run rough again. Any ideas what it could be?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

change its diet, check the fuel filters


----------



## jimslawnsnow (Jan 3, 2013)

I forgot to mention in June of last year I had the fuel pump replaced along with filters and had the FICM rebuilt. It slowly started shortly after. Now its to the point that its annoying


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Better scan it and check for misfires. Sounds like an injector bumping in and out. If the FICM is good, I'd point to an injector.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

jimslawnsnow;1634384 said:


> When it runs food
> 
> 
> > What kind of food are you feeding it ? :laughing:


----------



## jimslawnsnow (Jan 3, 2013)

Its suppose to say good. Dang phone


----------



## jimslawnsnow (Jan 3, 2013)

Turned out to be a loose plug in on the fuel module


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Loose plugs good, no money spent!


----------



## jimslawnsnow (Jan 3, 2013)

Not really. It seems worn out. Going to have the shop look at it and see what can be done. Still cheaper than injectors.


----------



## redneck farmer (Dec 2, 2006)

I would be willing to bet it the the wiring harness coming off the FICM to the injectors. On my old 6.0 that burnt up I had to replace the FICM, then 4 months later it seemed to be running on 7 cylinders, then I had to replace one injector. a short time after that it started running rough like a misfire and I would hit a bump and it would stop. After working with the dealer as they couldn't get it to happen we discovered a problem with the harness, when it would run rough you would wiggle the wiring harness from the FICM and it would come out of it, which is why a bump would put it in a misfire and clear it up. I suspect the harness was kinked during one of the repair sessions, I think a new harness from ford was around $180 if I recall correctly.


----------



## jimslawnsnow (Jan 3, 2013)

well it turned out to be a cracked chip board on the FICM. if I remember he said there is 2 and it was the one with power or something like that. I am no expert, but am getting closer with my 3 diesels. all different engine and brands of trucks. $98 later and it runs great now, except for the front end makes a noise.


----------



## jimslawnsnow (Jan 3, 2013)

Update as of March of this year. I traded the pile of junk off for a Chevy gasser. Had to put a wire harness in as well. Was using antifreeze again too.


----------

